# Opinie > Opinie o lekach > Ginekologia >  Folio opinie

## Nie zarejestrowany

Folio,
skuteczny bezpieczny suplement diety, szczególnie polecany kobietom planującym ciąże, bądź karmiących piersią.

----------


## ania_inofolic

Kobiety, które planują ciążę powinny przyjmować kwas foliowy w dawce 0,4 mg dziennie. Jego postać nie ma większego znaczenia. Ważne by przyjmowały go regularnie, minimum na 6 tygodni przed zapłodnieniem. Tylko wtedy będą mieć pewność, że zrobiły wszystko aby uniknąć wad cewy nerwowej dziecka.

Pozdrawiam.
Ania,
doradca online Inofolic.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

nie wiem czy przy karmieniu piersią powinno się też go przyjmować skoro nie jest potrzebny przez całą ciąże tylko na jej początku

----------


## ania_inofolic

Główną funkcją kwasu foliowego jest zmniejszenie ryzyka wystąpienia wad cewy nerwowej u płodu. Jednak oprócz tego jest on także odpowiedzialny za produkcję komórek krwi czy dobre samopoczucie matki. Przyjmowania go w ciąży jest więc całkowicie uzasadnione.

Pozdrawiam.
Ania,
doradca online Inofolic.

----------


## MalwinaG

Czyli nie odstawiamy kwasu foliowego po I trymestrze?

----------


## ania_inofolic

Decyzja należy do Ciebie i Twojego lekarza, jednak nie jest to konieczne. Kwas foliowy może przynieść tylko pozytywne skutki, z pewnością nie zaszkodzi. Jeśli chcesz zadbać o swoje dobre samopoczucie, a także zmniejszyć ryzyko wystąpienia anemii powinnaś kontynuować jego suplementację.

Pozdrawiam.
Ania,
doradca online Inofolic.

----------


## Millenaa

A jak jest z Inofoliciem, czy odstawiamy go po zajściu w ciąże?

----------


## ania_inofolic

Niekoniecznie, zawiera on naturalne składniki więc jest bezpieczny dla przyszłej mamy i dziecka. Co więcej, dzięki swojemu wpływowi na zmniejszenie oporności organizmu na insulinę może również skutecznie wspomagać leczenie cukrzycy ciążowej. Oczywiście, z racji że ciąża to szczególny stan, wszystko powinno przebiegać za zgodą lekarza.

Pozdrawiam.
Ania,
doradca online Inofolic.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

to ogólnie jeśli kobieta zajdzie w ciąże od razu może zacząć go stosować na wyżej wymienione przypadłości i nie musi zaczynać przed ciażą?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

w sumie to dobre pytanie, czy ktoś zaczął ten suplement brać już po zajściu w ciąże ?

----------


## ania_inofolic

Pamiętajmy, że suplement jest przeznaczony głównie dla kobiet starających się o dziecko. I to głównie dla ich potrzeb przeprowadzono badania. Działanie w trakcie ciąży jest jakby dodatkowe. Nie powinno się stosować tego suplementu na własną rękę. Ciąża to zbyt ważny okres, aby samemu decydować o swoim leczeniu. Konsultacja z lekarzem jest ZAWSZE wskazana.

Pozdrawiam.
Ania,
doradca online Inofolic.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja stosowałam Inofolic 6 miesięcy zanim zaszłam w ciąże, lekarz nie zalecił mi dalszego jego stosowania w czasie ciązy

----------


## ania_inofolic

Widocznie nie było do tego wskazań. Najważniejsze, że pomógł zajść Ci w ciążę. To w końcu jego podstawowa funkcja.

Pozdrawiam.
Ania,
doradca online Inofolic.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A w jakich przypadkach może być zalecany Inofolic ?

----------


## ania_inofolic

Głównie w przebiegu choroby pcos, a także przy problemach z insulinoopornością czy nieregularnymi cyklami owulacyjnymi.

Pozdrawiam.
Ania,
doradca online Inofolic.

----------

